
How I got the media to talk about my side project - nielmalhotra
How I got the media to write about me:<p>Hey everyone. Here&#x27;s a repeatable, step-by-step process I figured out to get media to write about me, resulting in a backlink, traffic, publicity, and, of course, subscribers. I used this to get mentioned in MarketingProfs (a major marketing site) and Forbes.<p>I know it&#x27;s long but I tried to make things as concise as I could.<p>First, you have to consider things from the journalist&#x27;s perspective. Why should they write about you? Most journalists have &quot;beats&quot;. That is, topics they cover. You need to have something that they like that they will cover (usually a piece of content). For me, I did original research. An easy way to validate this is to see whether they have written about similar things in the past. Remember, journalists get a lot of pitches. Most of them are not targeted.<p>A note on research. It&#x27;s not nearly as intimidating as it sounds. There&#x27;s a lot of public data out there. You can also analyze a small amount of data (like 100 rows of something). You can use free online tools to come up with some graphs.<p>Then, get a list of 50 journalists you think are a good fit.<p>Then, you want to follow them on Twitter, respond to a few of their tweets. This at least puts you on their map.<p>If you want them to cover a piece of content, ask them beforehand whether they&#x27;d be interested in the piece and some questions they have about the topic. Journalists like to collaborate on research.<p>Then, create your content with their feedback.<p>Finally, let them know. If you did it right, you&#x27;ll have a few stories written about you.<p>Be sure to continue to nurture the relationships you&#x27;ve built.
======
urahara
It would be great to see the piece of content and final articles you describe
and to know more about tools for research with use cases.

~~~
nielmalhotra
I didn't want to seem too promotional but sure.

The article: [http://growista.com/viral-posts-new-
research/](http://growista.com/viral-posts-new-research/)

Forbes mention:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/cherylsnappconner/2018/02/19/by...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/cherylsnappconner/2018/02/19/by-
the-numbers-how-viral-content-is-evolving-and-what-entrepreneurs-need-to-
know/)

Another media placement:
[https://www.marketingprofs.com/charts/2018/33655/what-
goes-v...](https://www.marketingprofs.com/charts/2018/33655/what-goes-viral-
learnings-from-100000-popular-content-pieces)

I used python and matplotlib to do the research on data I got from
buzzsumo.com

